# Lathe purchase ideas...



## akirk (22 Apr 2021)

I am hoping to get a lathe later this year (present) and am slightly uncertain as to best option...
2 contenders are:
Axminster AC370
RP Coronet Herald

the Axminster has a longer spindle length at 1100mm but the Herald is over 900mm with the extension and I don’t foresee that being an issue...
the Herald has digital speed and a much wider range, able to go from 95-3980, where the Axminster only does 500-2000 in 10 intervals, it also has reverse...
both have similar height at c. 350mm for bowls etc.
both seem well made and get good reviews, but the Herald is over twice the price (with extension and stand to be comparable) at over £1,000 v. under £500

both have swivelling headstock and cast iron bed - required

I don’t want to buy secondhand (the present giver(s) want it to be new), and I don’t want to have to upgrade in the future... what else should I be considering, what other options are there?

I will be making a wide variety of things from wide platters to long thin spindle type things!


----------



## marcros (22 Apr 2021)

The axi seems slow, my jet mini has a top speed of 3500 I think. It is a speed I use often for pens and the like, less so for bigger lumps.


----------



## Sachakins (23 Apr 2021)

If i remember right, when I was looking for new lathe, a couple of features I use regularly like a lockable and indexed spindle facility together with option to run in reverse are not available on that ac370wl.

After a lot of searching and spec reading I bought the Herald about 9-10 months ago and find it a great lathe.

I opted to buy with bench feet rather than legs, as I wanted to ensure I got spindle height to suit me, and made a bench to suit, the leg height would not have suited me.


----------



## Sachakins (23 Apr 2021)

Also my previous lathe had a 4 pulley system, with slowest speed of 500 and top speed of 2000rpm.
This was so annoying, as 500 was to fast for drill boring and using forstners bits over 20mm, often leading to overheating and burning the wood. I also found 500 to fast for sanding, especially bowls over 8" diameter.
The 2000 rpm top speed was also a pain when turing small stuff, like pens, rings bottle stoppers, it was not fast enough.

Seeing as you want to turn large and small stuff id recommend the Herald any day.
Plus 5 year Record Power warranty too.


You may need too check the motor specs closer too. The herald is 1000w input power and 750wat output power.
Think the axi lathe is 750w motor power, but likely only around 500w output power.

Manufacturers tend to only highlight the motor power, this is mostly the motor peak input wattage. Its more important to find and compare the output wattage, as it is that which governs the ability of the lathes power.

Also you could have two 750w motors! But that doesn't mean they exert the same torque (force) .I know the herald has a high torque moderm motor design. I think the axi is an older motor design.


Good luck in hunting down a lathe you like, I was at the hunting stage for 3 months before finally choosing the Herald.
But whatever you get, enjoy it and have plenty of fun with it.


----------



## gregmcateer (23 Apr 2021)

I'd say you wasn't to try before you buy, preferably worth a real user rather than seller - no pressure, but little things might show up that would bother you, or you really like. 
Oh, and as heavy as possible and or ability to add weight or bolt it to the earth's core, whichever is easier. 
Don't rush the decision, IMHO. 
Cheers
Greg


----------



## akirk (23 Apr 2021)

thank you - interesting thoughts - and thank you Sachakins for your views on owning the Herald...
I have tried the Axminster as a friend who lives opposite owns it, and it is a very good lathe - but it does seem to be slightly one step behind the Herald in terms of adopting some of the options...

No urgency in that this is timed for September, but it would be good to understand the value of spending the extra £5-600 on the Herald, or indeed to understand if there is a competitor lathe which is better / better value for money - without going really above £1k


----------



## Chris152 (23 Apr 2021)

It's a few years since I searched around the £1k mark and found there was very little to choose from. 

I've used neither lathe but have fiddled with both, if money's not the issue I'd definitely go with the Herald - they feel well made and much better speed control which makes a big difference imo.


----------



## gregmcateer (23 Apr 2021)

I've also heard good reports about the Laguna lathes, and the KS lathes Simon Hope sells - remarkable feature set for the price


----------



## akirk (23 Apr 2021)

gregmcateer said:


> I've also heard good reports about the Laguna lathes, and the KS lathes Simon Hope sells - remarkable feature set for the price



both brands look good, but neither has a swivelling headstock in the same price range, the Laguna can run off the other side of the headstock, but that doesn’t seem as flexible... the KS is 50% more to get that bigger capacity...

so far the herald is looking good...


----------



## scooby (23 Apr 2021)

gregmcateer said:


> I've also heard good reports about the Laguna lathes, and the KS lathes Simon Hope sells - remarkable feature set for the price


I'd go for the Herald. Woodturning is more addictive than crack...and Pringles. If you go for the Axminster, its likely you'll get something more expensive not long after.
I used to look at woodturning and think 'looks boring'...totally wrong. I feel a bit sad now when I'm doing bench work and can't use my lathe. I was going to get a Herald when I upgraded this year but everywhere was out of stock so I got a KS from Simon Hope. Its not as long as the Herald and the headstock doesn't swivel but I love it.


----------



## Sachakins (23 Apr 2021)

scooby said:


> .... Woodturning is more addictive than crack...and Pringles.


Nothing will ever be more addictive than pringles, mmmmmmm. Plus the tube is great for storing auger bits (well that's my excuse)


----------



## Chris152 (24 Apr 2021)

Another issue with the Axi model is that the lowest speed is still quite high if you're planning to swivel the head and turn larger things, especially if they're at all off balance. You could easily find yourself starting initial roughing at 250/ 300 rpm, even with a balanced blank over 15", and smaller diameter off-balance pieces (live edge etc).


----------



## akirk (24 Apr 2021)

Thank you Chris - yes the quite high lowest speed for the Axminster lathe is one of the biggest concerns...


----------



## Bob Chapman (24 Apr 2021)

I've never used either lathe, so bear that in mind when judging my comment. 

Looking at the Axminster lathe I think that the variable speed is achieved by a split pully mechanism. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I've been told that this method of changing speed causes undue wear on the drive belt and can be a bit clunky. Also the lathe must be running in order to change speed which might be a problem if you last stopped it a high speed. You then have to start it at the same high speed which may not suit the workpiece you've just put on it.

The Herald has electronic variable speed which is more expensive but much smoother and problem free. The speed can be dialled down even when the lathe is off and it will start at the chosen speed when switched on. From my enviable position of complete ignorance, I'd go for the Herald every time.

Bob


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Apr 2021)

You do get used to a reeves speed change - I never switch mine off at high speed because it'll launch the chuck, but I always check the speed before mounting anything of any size. I've not noticed the slightest wear on the belt in the ten years I've had mine.


----------



## akirk (24 Apr 2021)

yes, I think that is right, I have used the Axminster and it isn’t a huge issue other than having to remember to do it before loading up the piece... but the lack of a speed below 500 could be more of an issue...


----------



## dickm (24 Apr 2021)

Not in the market for a lathe (the Mystro will outlast me and another generation!) but would be interested to know where the castings for the Herald are made. Would be nice to know it's in the UK, but.......


----------



## Dalboy (24 Apr 2021)

dickm said:


> Not in the market for a lathe (the Mystro will outlast me and another generation!) but would be interested to know where the castings for the Herald are made. Would be nice to know it's in the UK, but.......


Like when it says made in England, does not mean much as many parts are produced overseas and then assembled in the UK giving them the right to put made in England where it should really be Assembled in England


----------



## Fergie 307 (25 Apr 2021)

Metal rather than wood turning is my thing but I would have to agree with those who have mentioned the high minimum speeds of the Ax as an issue. I think you mentioned an 18inch diameter capacity. Anything like that at 500rpm will give you a pretty scary feed rate in feet per minute across the face of the tool. If it was a piece for roughing out I'd probably rather leave the immediate vicinity before you turned it on !


----------



## Fergie 307 (25 Apr 2021)

2355 feet per minute to be exact ! Don't know what the recommended feed rates are for different types of wood, but that is a scary figure.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (27 Apr 2021)

I originally had an Axminster AWVSL1000 - similar to the AC370 - number change but looks funtionally very similar.

Good value and I kept for 5/6 years. But not perfect - noisy, fairly crude machining and finish. 10 speeds on a lever is better than changing belts but not as good as electronic speed change at the twist of a knob.

After looking around I went for the Coronet Herald. In terms of pleasure to use they are chalk and cheese - the only issue for some may be the length of the bed.

slow speeds for cutting threads or dealing with initially very out of balance blanks
reverse capability useful for sanding
indexing not included on the Axi
power is limited - can stall if it is pushed hard on a larger turning
1" x 8 thread on Axi is dated
Having the extra functionality future proofs the purchase even if the features are not initially used. As it is a hobby it is no great hardship simply to be a little more gentle/patient.


----------



## akirk (27 Apr 2021)

thank you, there seems to be a clear direction


----------



## scooby (27 Apr 2021)

I went from the £250 Axminster Craft lathe to a £950 lathe and haven't regretted it one bit. The Axminster got me started (hooked) but the difference in machining alone is very apparent. The most noticeable thing was the tailstock on the Craft lathe had a lot of slop in the bed ways (looking down from above, you could twist it a lot) which made drilling a lottery. On the new lathe, there is the absolute minimum slop required for the stock to move freely.


----------



## gog64 (27 Apr 2021)

I have the Axminster and it’s great for the money. IMO you are not really comparing like for like. Ask any questions if you still need any answers (sounds like you may have made your decision). I must admit to occasionally thinking about an upgrade though!

One small point on the Axi vs the (2x the price) Record is the wheel on the headstock. Axi doesn’t have it, Record does. It sounds a small thing, but is a PITA sometimes not having one. Again, it’s budget (but perfectly competent) machine spec vs a much nicer spec machine.


----------



## akirk (27 Apr 2021)

gog64 said:


> IMO you are not really comparing like for like.


You are right - and it is deliberate - it is I guess more of a question as to which price band to go for - those are the two lathes that seem to be popular for those price bands - and the question was more whether it was worth spending more, or whether there was sufficient capability in the lower priced option...
It seems that generally the view is buy the Herald if possible, and the big difference is in the low speed / digital speed options... and I think that will be the deciding factor...


----------



## akirk (24 Sep 2021)

just to bring this up to date...
delivered yesterday...







not allowed to use it until my birthday next week - but will open and assemble it this weekend (just to check that all the pieces are there!)
Coronet Herald...

interestingly, they appear to have updated it as there is a sticker on the outside of the box saying that it now has a self-ejecting tailstock...


----------



## AdrianUK (24 Sep 2021)

Exciting weekend ahead for you  
I bought my Herald since 2017 and have no cause to have second thoughts, very good build quality, smooth and easy to use, and, if you need it, the customer support I found to be ‘old school’ by which I mean, first class.


----------



## Adam Pinson (24 Sep 2021)

I like the lower speed for applying lacquer, my RP starts at 100 rpm


----------



## scooby (25 Sep 2021)

akirk said:


> just to bring this up to date...
> delivered yesterday...
> 
> not allowed to use it until my birthday next week - but will open and assemble it this weekend (just to check that all the pieces are there!)
> ...



Always nice to see someone getting a great bit of kit I'm sure it won't disappoint.
Also, hope you have a nice Birthday. I'm sure it'll be one knee deep in shavings.


----------



## Sachakins (25 Sep 2021)

Got a herald and still love it.
As an aside, SWMBO, has a SIP mini lathe with a self ejecting tail stock and I hate it.
1) can't do long boring as no through hole in tailstock.
2) can't use standard length morse taper properly, as it ejects it to early, losing nearly 2" of travel, as its designed for stubby short morse tapers.

Not saying herald is same, as mine is not self ejecting, but worth checking.


----------



## akirk (25 Sep 2021)

Interesting - I assumed that a self-ejecting tail stock is generally thought to be a good thing! I assume that Record Power must have had feedback to now have added them?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Sep 2021)

My old Poolewood self ejects, has a hollow quill and takes full lenth tapers


----------



## Sachakins (25 Sep 2021)

akirk said:


> Interesting - I assumed that a self-ejecting tail stick is generally thought to be a good thing! I assume that Record Power must have had feedback to now have added them?


I know the coronet envoy has self ejecting tailstock.
The SIP we have is only MT1, so maybe, being MT2, there is room for hollow and self ejecting?


----------



## Jameshow (25 Sep 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Got a herald and still love it.
> As an aside, SWMBO, has a SIP mini lathe with a self ejecting tail stock and I hate it.
> 1) can't do long boring as no through hole in tailstock.
> 2) can't use standard length morse taper properly, as it ejects it to early, losing nearly 2" of travel, as its designed for stubby short morse tapers.
> ...


Is it possible to have his n her lathes?!!! 

Cheers James


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Sep 2021)

Sachakins said:


> I know the coronet envoy has self ejecting tailstock.
> The SIP we have is only MT1, so maybe, being MT2, there is room for hollow and self ejecting?


Good point.


----------



## Sachakins (25 Sep 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Is it possible to have his n her lathes?!!!
> 
> Cheers James



It was bought as..."its a small lathe for you to learn on darling, mines a bit too powerful for a beginner"

That's was my ruse to get a second smaller lathe, suprisingly it worked


----------



## Adam Pinson (26 Sep 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Got a herald and still love it.
> As an aside, SWMBO, has a SIP mini lathe with a self ejecting tail stock and I hate it.
> 1) can't do long boring as no through hole in tailstock.
> 2) can't use standard length morse taper properly, as it ejects it to early, losing nearly 2" of travel, as its designed for stubby short morse tapers.
> ...


And it's really not that difficult jabbing a bar into a hole LOL


----------



## Adam Pinson (26 Sep 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Is it possible to have his n her lathes?!!!
> 
> Cheers James


Pink lathes are generally for females.


----------



## akirk (26 Sep 2021)

And it is up!


----------



## Sachakins (27 Sep 2021)

Is it self ejecting tailstock?


----------



## akirk (27 Sep 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Is it self ejecting tailstock?


Apparently so - not yet tried!


----------



## Chisteve (27 Sep 2021)

Looks good let us know how you get on with it


----------

